# Die Ordnung einer Hashmap beibehalten?



## bienchen84 (15. Sep 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage. Ich befülle eine HashMap mit Daten aus nem XML File und würde gerne die Ordnung so beibehalten, wie ich sie befülle. 
Nur beim Aufruf sehe ich, dass die Einträge in der Hashmap nach Alphabet sortiert sind, oder zumindest sind sie in einer anderen Reihenfolge. Kann ich das verhindern??? 
Wenn ja wie? Oder soll ich mich nach was andrem als ner Hashmap umsehen?
Danke.

LG Sabine


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2009)

Du willst keine HashMap sondern eine LinkedHashMap.


----------



## bienchen84 (15. Sep 2009)

Und wo liegt der Unterschied?


----------



## maki (15. Sep 2009)

Steht in der Doku: LinkedHashMap (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## bienchen84 (15. Sep 2009)

Stimmt, danke


----------

